# Tren 200mg



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

has anyone here ran tren at just 200mg and got good results? Just shot up 200mg tren-E along with 400mg test. Looking to really cut up.

Is the tren dose ok? Too low? This is my first tren cycle


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes you will see results on 200mg mate.

See how you get on with it. Personally i would switch your doses 400mg tren and 200mg test.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Yes you will see results on 200mg mate.
> 
> See how you get on with it. Personally i would switch your doses 400mg tren and 200mg test.


I agree with this, I'm running test e @300mg and tren e @400mg and I've ripped right up. Vascularity is awesome.


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes this should deliver you nice results. I have experimented with different dosages Trenbolone and Testosterone. While I was using 400 mg Tren and 250mg Test a week my gains were ok, but as I amped the Testosterone up just to 500 mg they exploded. So you should be fine. Try to get the acetate version, if this is your first cycle, try it 50-75mg EOD. I would always prefer acetate, although I can`t give you any medical/scientific based reason why, but I feel much more better on the acetate version. I don`t have an explanation for this.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

If your looking to cut up, I would run the Tren at 400mg and Test at 200mg as someone posted above - Leaner and Dryer

Also, I would use Tren A, because it's your first cycle you don't know how your going to react with Tren and you'll probably experiment with different doses, so if the Tren gets too much for you, with Tren A it'll be out of your body in about 2 days where as Tren E will take about 2 weeks


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

I was thinking to run it as it is for 6 weeks and if the results are not as good as stated on many forums I will switch to 400 tren and 200 test but as long as 200mg tren will do something that's fine. As for a first tren cycle I am not sure what to expect hence why I started on the low dose side


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

SteveMUFC said:


> I was thinking to run it as it is for 6 weeks and if the results are not as good as stated on many forums I will switch to 400 tren and 200 test but as long as 200mg tren will do something that's fine. As for a first tren cycle I am not sure what to expect hence why I started on the low dose side


problem is E will only just be getting up to speed at 6 weeks pal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

As i told you in the PM high Tren low test mate it will benefit you more & suits the goal you are after more, test will leave you with more Tren side & make you feel alot more bloated.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> As i told you in the PM high Tren low test mate it will benefit you more & suits the goal you are after more, test will leave you with more Tren side & make you feel alot more bloated.


i had a good post somewhere about keeping test low, 150mg. i'll try to find it


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> As i told you in the PM high Tren low test mate it will benefit you more & suits the goal you are after more, test will leave you with more Tren side & make you feel alot more bloated.


I had a read of the recent post on this forum about tren sides on daily basis and everyone who ran it at a high dose really suffered from the negative sides. That was one reason why I was thinking to keep it 200mg for few weeks see what the sides r like and then adjust slowly to find the highest dose without any sides


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SteveMUFC said:


> I had a read of the recent post on this forum about tren sides on daily basis and everyone who ran it at a high dose really suffered from the negative sides. That was one reason why I was thinking to keep it 200mg for few weeks see what the sides r like and then adjust slowly to find the highest dose without any sides


Try it out mate i felt HORRIBLE with 200mg Tren & 800mg test 2 years or so back & when i did 200mg Test & 800mg Tren i felt great & sides where HALF of what i had before. Im not saying you should do those kinda dosages im just saying try 400-500 mg Tren & 200mg Test & see what i mean.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Already got my test and tren for next year and was planning on test 800mg and tren 300mg.

After reading this thread, I'm going towards 200 test and 300 tren, and maybe start the tren 4 weeks in...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

this isnt the one i read before but i found this one

Running tren higher than test

Remember, high tren cycle should be reserved for experienced users.

Enjoy

I know its hard to wrap your mind around the concept at first, cause these boards have beat in to our head test, test, test.

I completely agree with test being in every cycle, but it DOES NOT have to be the base.

I have learned that 90% of side effects come from estrogen conversion, I think thats why I love tren so much actually, cause it is incapable of aroma.

we have to set up our cycle for the goals we want, this means taking into account side effects, previous dosages and goals.

As far as the side effects go, the reason you will see less sides from running low to a maintenance dose of testosterone is because aroma fuels other things like PGR and PRL.

So by eliminating excessive aroma by either using an AI, or a low dose test, this wards off other side effects.

People get tren dick from aroma, cause without it, i highly doubt your your PGR or PRL will go so high it gives you issues.

now if we look at something like a test/deca cycle, things change a little. This is because deca is much more anabolic than it is androgenic, so running a hefty dose of test to fill in those androgenic gaps, will give better gains, but it will also bring more sides as well, unless your very familiar with test and what dosages of an AI to run with the amount of test your doing.

Lets say i wanted to do a recomp, or even a cut with deca. why do we use AAS on a cut? to keep us anabolic, thats really the only reason. so if i ran 200mg test and 500 deca what will happen? low sides, not great for a bulk cause its not androgenic, but we will stay VERY anabolic and hold less water, plus it should help our joints due to lack of nutrition from a strict cutting diet. deca is a GREAT cutter BTW.

Now lets look at tren, since its not only 5x as anabolic as test, it is also 5x as androgenic, so why do we need test? we just need enough test to do the daily functions that it is responsible for, thats it. hell i know many people who run 800mg of tren with nothing else and their dick works just fine. as soon as someone gets tren dick i go how much test are you using? they always say a much higher number than tren. they actually have considered tren for TRT cause it does everything T does, just better.

So why not run no test? cause you will have libido problems after the cycle cause you will **** up your DHT conversion.

so is that it? well here is the best reason to run low dose t with your tren cycle, they both compete heavily for the androgenic receptor.

But wait tren is 5x stronger so shouldnt it beat the T to the receptor? well yes it will. so in this case even if we shoot a bunch of T we are wasting it. on top of that, the more T you shoot, the more will get reduced to DHT via the 5 alpha reductase enzyme. this conversion % is dose dependent, this has been proven in TRT studies.

So DHT is 5x more binding affinity to the receptor, kind of like tren, so DHT may win. So why would I want tren hitting those receptors instead of DHT? well look at DHT derived AAS, they dont produce many gains.

So basically tren is king, and want as much as possible hitting those receptors over the T.

Ive ran this a bunch of times now, and its way better like this, and ive NEVER had tren dick once.

now for the tren dosage. at 350-500mg tren, i dont get real huge, plus remember we are not running nearly as much t as we usually do, so once you put that in perspective you will see its really not that crazy, as long as your VERY FAMILIAR WITH tren. so at these dosages here is what i see:

increased vascularity

increased strength

increased feed efficiency

now once you go up to the 7-800 mg range, i see all that AND SIZE. you have to be very careful with big doses of tren for long periods though, i know people that have literally found themselves in the hospital after running that much for 8 months. I know others that have lived off the **** for 5 years too, so like i said, you have to learn what tren does for you.

I have a buddy who is just a monster, he has been juicing for like 10 years. he only weighs like 210 but he is benching +400 no problem. Im talking going to the gym, no spotter and straight up repping 400. he SWEARS the best way to run tren, for size and strength, is 100mg ace ED, and he NEVER runs much more than 300mg test. he just continues on his TRT dose.

If tren were to somehow get prolactin out of control, which is VERY unlikely, high prolactin can squash libido, this is why it takes forever to bust on progestins, decreased penis sensitivity. This is MUCH more likely to happen with deca.

We only have so many receptors in our body, roughly, they die off and re grow all the time. Different types of receptors are in specific areas of our body, mostly. androgen, estrogen a ****load of them. Once we fill up the androgen receptor the rest of the medication is wasted, it doesnt do anything.

Keep in mind that just cause your T levels are 2000 does not mean your using it. The first 1980 mgs gets gobbled up by albumin and SHBG right away, and that never hits a receptor. now you have the rest attaching to recptors in your body. it is really just a signaling system, you can only make the signal so strong.

Since I want the tren gains, dry lean huge vascular gains, I want the tren to attach to more recptors than the test right? its a synergistic effect in one nice formula, and the best one AAS wise.

So running 4-600 tren (i know guys that say the real size gains from tren are up around 7-800mg shooting 100 or so daily) with 300 test is great.

These guys run low dose test with it, just enough for normal activities, we dont need any anabolic or androgenic muscle building effects from it, we have the tren for that.

This will actually leave you less prone to side effects, since high prolactin is usually associated with high estro


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Already hog my test hand tren for next year and was planning on test 800mg and tren 300mg.
> 
> After reading this thread, I'm going towards 200 test and 300 tren, and maybe start the tren 4 weeks in...


Why start Tren 4 weeks in ? Whats the point ? I would understand if you stopped Tren 4 weeks prior to PCT for recovery purposes .


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Why start Tren 4 weeks in ? Whats the point ? I would understand if you stopped Tren 4 weeks prior to PCT for recovery purposes .


Well I just got that much test, just wondered if that was acceptable, or isn't running test after tren cycle any good either?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Well I just got that much test, just wondered if that was acceptable, or isn't running test after tren cycle any good either?


Ok this is the thing if you run Test & Tren or test & deca they are both heavily suppressive 19nor steroids , that means coming of Tren a few weeks earlier then the test your running with it will benefit your recovery process more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Ok this is the thing if you run Test & Tren or test & deca they are both heavily suppressive 19nor steroids , that means coming of Tren a few weeks earlier then the test your running with it will benefit your recovery process more.


I'll do that, run the test for a few weeks after the tren stops, and start both together...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> I'll do that, run the test for a few weeks after the tren stops, and start both together...


Yeah thats alot better


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

I've ran tren at 1ml a week alongside 1.5ml of Deca and 2ml of test 400 looked good for it an all.

Tren sides was madness though from about week 2-5.

Think the avi was from that cycle.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I never really noticed much from tren untill i got to around 200mg per day i was 240+ lbs when i started using it tho if that makes any difference been on it about a yr straight now with high test no real problems everything in range and no real sides any more after a while you adapt to it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> I never really noticed much from tren untill i got to around 200mg per day i was 240+ lbs when i started using it tho if that makes any difference been on it about a yr straight now with high test no real problems everything in range and no real sides any more after a while you adapt to it.


That's 1400mg man id be in a mental home running tren at that


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

oldskoolcool said:


> *I never really noticed much from tren untill i got to around 200mg per day* i was 240+ lbs when i started using it tho if that makes any difference been on it about a yr straight now with high test no real problems everything in range and no real sides any more after a while you adapt to it.


sounds like you need to try a different lab, 200mg per day is rediculous


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> I never really noticed much from tren untill i got to around 200mg per day i was 240+ lbs when i started using it tho if that makes any difference been on it about a yr straight now with high test no real problems everything in range and no real sides any more after a while you adapt to it.


Think he maybe meant per week.

If not your crazy.haha


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

safc49 said:


> sounds like you need to try a different lab, 200mg per day is rediculous


Tried Rohm,Prochem,Mts,BN,Fuerza,WC,Viper Pharmachem and a couple of others and currently using sukhumvit do you really believe you can walk around 260+lbs at -8% on 200mg per week lol good luck with that.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pics needed or no 260lbs tren% bodyfat


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> Tried Rohm,Prochem,Mts,BN,Fuerza,WC,Viper Pharmachem and a couple of others and currently using sukhumvit do you really believe you can walk around 260+lbs at -8% on 200mg per week lol good luck with that.


Jesus ur a big boy. What you running ur test at?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Pics needed or no 260lbs tren% bodyfat


Oh and this!!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

boutye911 said:


> Jesus ur a big boy. What you running ur test at?


350mg per day Sukhumivit t350 prop e and c mix


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Pics needed or no 260lbs tren% bodyfat


I believe that when I see it also.


----------



## wolfman666 (Dec 16, 2013)

i had flu for a month and lost 7kg so i joined gym and brought 20m sus 250 and 20m tren 100, i took my first jab in leg a day before i started training, ive had a dead leg feeling for nearly 4 days, friends say its normal but at times i cant even walk for long, is this normal?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

wolfman666 said:


> i had flu for a month and lost 7kg so i joined gym and brought 20m sus 250 and 20m tren 100, i took my first jab in leg a day before i started training, ive had a dead leg feeling for nearly 4 days, friends say its normal but at times i cant even walk for long, is this normal?


if its a new site of you dont agree with the solvents or oils used, id its not changed in a couple days get it checked out


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i had a good post somewhere about keeping test low, 150mg. i'll try to find it


So after reading that quote and very informal page im still confused around the dosage Test Tren saga!!

If your looking for strength It would be.. 200mg tren 400mg test? every 5th day?

Size... 800mg Tren 400mg Test?? every 5th day?

Tren being Tren A and Test being well test..


----------



## wolfman666 (Dec 16, 2013)

ok, got them from wildcat labs


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it just me that thinks people shouldn't be advising people to take 400 mg tren + who have never tried it before?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Is it just me that thinks people shouldn't be advising people to take 400 mg tren + who have never tried it before?


So what's the fing protocol? So much skating around the park on this its untrue..

When I started HGH at least I knew what I was getting into.. Tren jus gives me a headache.. Not at the mo as I aint on any but the sh1t surrounding it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> So what's the fing protocol? So much skating around the park on this its untrue..
> 
> When I started HGH at least I knew what I was getting into.. Tren jus gives me a headache.. Not at the mo as I aint on any but the sh1t surrounding it


Can see no reason not to start low 150-250 mg and see how you get on then experiment yourself later on. With higher/ lowet test or tren. 400mg +on forum a while ago was a big dosage now people are advising it for a first go on tren, crazy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Can see no reason not to start low 150-250 mg and see how you get on then experiment yourself later on. With higher/ lowet test or tren. 400mg +on forum a while ago was a big dosage now people are advising it for a first go on tren, crazy.


200 - 300 mg is a nice dosage for a first timer imo, but anything beyond for a first timer is a no no imo, people forget the significant difference between 300mg & 400 mg Its huge


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 200 - 300 mg is a nice dosage for a first timer imo, but anything beyond for a first timer is a no no imo, people forget the significant difference between 300mg & 400 mg Its huge


I ran tren e @ 500mg first time round and experience no bad sides but i'm tolerant to most compounds. I ran test low @ 300mg so might have contributed to the lack of sides. For that reason I would also recommend running low test, high tren.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> I ran tren e @ 500mg first time round and experience no bad sides but i'm tolerant to most compounds. I ran test low @ 300mg so might have contributed to the lack of sides. For that reason I would also recommend running low test, high tren.


Thats you mate would NEVER recommend it to a first time user of Tren.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats you mate would NEVER recommend it to a first time user of Tren.


Yeah I wouldn't either unless people are certain they are resilient to compounds


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> Yeah I wouldn't either unless people are certain they are resilient to compounds


But the thing is you can never BE certain & it can really do some damage to ones mind during that period as well.


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Update: week 1 complete see a lot of strength increase, appetite increase and overall feel good. No change in size or body but it is only week 1. Having no sides at all atm but night sweets none of all that night time dreams drama. Just one tip thou never take Viagra while on tren! Didn't bust for well over 1 hour!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

SteveMUFC said:


> Update: week 1 complete see a lot of strength increase, appetite increase and overall feel good. No change in size or body but it is only week 1. Having no sides at all atm but night sweets none of all that night time dreams drama. Just one tip thou never take Viagra while on tren! Didn't bust for well over 1 hour!


what did you run on the end pal? Doubt you'll be getting strength increase from the gear in a week, probably placebo imo


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> what did you run on the end pal? Doubt you'll be getting strength increase from the gear in a week, probably placebo imo


200 tren 400 test. I didn't know what to expect from tren as first go so went for the low dose, atm I feel very good stronger in the respect that I can actually complete all sets and reps without giving up or feeling tired.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

oldskoolcool said:


> Tried Rohm,Prochem,Mts,BN,Fuerza,WC,Viper Pharmachem and a couple of others and currently using sukhumvit do you really believe you can walk around 260+lbs at -8% on 200mg per week lol good luck with that.


i didnt think steroids were weight dependant?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

SteveMUFC said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anyone here ran tren at just 200mg and got good results? Just shot up 200mg tren-E along with 400mg test. Looking to really cut up.
> 
> Is the tren dose ok? Too low? This is my first tren cycle


i think 200 mg is ok for your first tren cycle,dont forget tren is 5 time as stong as test thats 1000mg


----------



## wolfman666 (Dec 16, 2013)

im not sure im even posting in right place but here go's, right ive been taking prosus 250 and tren 100 for 7 days (pinned twice), and ive had a bad chest infection and was given co-amoxiclav (antibiotics) and ibuprofen 400mg to take for a week, i know this aint right place to ask as your not doctors but i was wondering if anyone here has had to do the same ever or know someone who has, what i want to know is! is it ok or will it weaken the strengh of the roids?


----------



## wolfman666 (Dec 16, 2013)

im not sure im even posting in right place but here go's, right ive been taking prosus 250 and tren 100 for 7 days (pinned twice), and ive had a bad chest infection and was given co-amoxiclav (antibiotics) and ibuprofen 400mg to take for a week, i know this aint right place to ask as your not doctors but i was wondering if anyone here has had to do the same ever or know someone who has, what i want to know is! is it ok or will it weaken the strengh of the roids?


----------

